# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [SOLVED] Silverlight for Ubuntu

## Kols

Hi all!

I've read a bit about that Moonlight is a pretty poor replacement for Silverlight, and that the project is more or less dead.

I really need Silverlight for streaming TV, are there really no alternatives out there? Or workarounds? I'm thinking I could try running Windows Firefox with Silverlight Plugin in Wine or something. 

Any suggestions?

-Kols

----------


## Dngrsone

Unfortunately, for DRM reasons, moonlight will not substitute for Silverlight, nor is there any public workaround for getting Silverlight to run in Linux.

You can run a Windows virtual machine from within Ubuntu to play your Netflix or whatever; that's the only workaround we have.

----------


## Kols

> Unfortunately, for DRM reasons, moonlight will not substitute for Silverlight, nor is there any public workaround for getting Silverlight to run in Linux.
> 
> You can run a Windows virtual machine from within Ubuntu to play your Netflix or whatever; that's the only workaround we have.


Yeah.. I just installed Windows-Firefox in Wine, and then downloaded Silverlight using said Firefox. Install seems to be going fine, until 99%, where Silverlight (in Wine) outputs "Install failed" and Wine returns "Invalid Parameters". 
Dang! Well, I guess I'll just use the Windows-partition to use Viaplay (same as Netflix, I guess). 

What a let-down! It really enrages me that EVERYTHING isn't open source - I'd even pay for some applications, as long as I weren't condemned to the only two OS-options out there; Win or OSX.

I wish I were a developer.

----------


## Kols

I haven't read it yet, but supposedly SL version 3 is supposed to run in Wine. Check link!

http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...sion&iId=17241

----------


## Dngrsone

It doesn't.  This could be due to lack of DirectX, which Silverlight requires, or a .net component...

----------


## Kols

> It doesn't.  This could be due to lack of DirectX, which Silverlight requires, or a .net component...


well, is it possible to install direct x, then?

----------


## Dngrsone

DirectX and Wine
.net 2.0 Framework and Wine

If you get things to work, you shall be hailed a hero by Linux users worldwide.  Be sure to promulgate your results far and wide.

----------


## oldfred

I would not be using Silverlight if I was  a vendor.

http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/11...ng-silverlight



> _"Silverlight 5 might be last version released by Microsoft._

----------


## kartook

Still there is no alternative ...  :Sad:  

WIndows alternative is Ubuntu ... ubuntu dont have any alternative solutions for silverlight ... as said moonlight is not working  :Sad: (( :Sad: ( :Sad: ( :Sad:  :Sad: : :Sad: (((

Keep searching .................

----------


## Kols

I'm marking this thread as solved, as there doesn't seem to be a solution out there to implement silverlight in Linux.

----------


## Sergey Kurdakov

While the thread is closed with SOLVED as of there is no opportunity to run Silverlight under wine, today I seen in Ubuntu a working silverlight

I installed winetricks dotnet20 , latest dev Wine and used firefox 14 for windows
then installed latest Silverlight 5 and the things, I need, worked.

I cannot say if it works for all silverlight applications, but I had a success ( which I had not for a long time ).

edit: latest dev Wine again broke sl support - but it was here, so hopefully it will be back and work for all sl apps

----------


## Krepang

> While the thread is closed with SOLVED as of there is no opportunity to run Silverlight under wine, today I seen in Ubuntu a working silverlight
> 
> I installed winetricks dotnet20 , latest dev Wine and used firefox 14 for windows
> then installed latest Silverlight 5 and the things, I need, worked.
> 
> I cannot say if it works for all silverlight applications, but I had a success ( which I had not for a long time ).
> 
> edit: latest dev Wine again broke sl support - but it was here, so hopefully it will be back and work for all sl apps


What version of wine was this? i'd like to lock it to this specific version in synaptics so I can use silverlight.

----------


## Sergey Kurdakov

> What version of wine was this? i'd like to lock it to this specific version in synaptics so I can use silverlight.


current version 1.5.11 works for almost all sl apps I tried  on Ubuntu 12.04

----------


## Dngrsone

There is a working PPA here, which will get you Netflix running under Wine.

I ran it and had Netflix playing on my HP G72 running Ubuntu 12.04-desktop-AMD64 in a manner of minutes with no major glitches.

----------


## zoebatty

> There is a working PPA here, which will get you Netflix running under Wine.
> 
> I ran it and had Netflix playing on my HP G72 running Ubuntu 12.04-desktop-AMD64 in a manner of minutes with no major glitches.



Thank you for posting this link. It worked great for me  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dngrsone

> Thank you for posting this link. It worked great for me


Might be useful if you listed what equipment and OS you are using.

----------


## tsi25

am running ubuntu 12.10, 64 bit on a System 76 Lemur Ultra. 

ive been getting netflix to run using that PPA for a couple months now, but just recently it started asking me for a silverlight update, and it wont play anything anymore. ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling netflix desktop, ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling the ppa and netflix desktop, ive tried downloading and trying to run the given silverlight .exe file.... absolutely nothing seems to be working. has anyone come up with any other work arounds? or figured out how to fix this issue? or know when that PPA will be updated?

----------


## coldraven

I found a solution, don't watch anything that needs Silverlight. 
In the UK, 4OD will not stream nicely using Flash on Ubuntu, their loss, I shall watch something else.
None of these programs are going away, they are still airing the Flintstones from the 1960s.
I suppose that I'm in the minority that threw out their TV some years ago due to the amount of trash being shown.
grumble grumble  :Smile:

----------


## topdisc

> am running ubuntu 12.10, 64 bit on a System 76 Lemur Ultra. 
> 
> ive been getting netflix to run using that PPA for a couple months now, but just recently it started asking me for a silverlight update, and it wont play anything anymore. ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling netflix desktop, ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling the ppa and netflix desktop, ive tried downloading and trying to run the given silverlight .exe file.... absolutely nothing seems to be working. has anyone come up with any other work arounds? or figured out how to fix this issue? or know when that PPA will be updated?


I created a script which will remove netflix-desktop and associated files and then reinstall everything.  It works but the only problem is that I have to do it all over again the following day.  I think netflix checks for silverlight version every 24 hours or so which causes the "You must upgrade" page to appear on netflix.  I called it 'netflixFix'.



```
#!/bin/bash
## This is how you fix netflix when a silverlight upgrade is required
sudo apt-get purge netflix-desktop
wait
sudo apt-get purge wine-compholio:i386
wait
sudo rm -rf /home/joshua/.wine-browser
wait
sudo rm -rf /usr/share/wine-browser-installer
wait
sudo rm -rf /usr/share/package-data-downloads/wine-browser-installer
wait
sudo rm -rf /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/wine-browser-installer
wait 
sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/wine-browser-installer*
wait
sudo apt-get autoclean
wait
sudo apt-get autoremove
wait
sudo apt-get update
wait
sudo apt-get -f install
wait
sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop
echo 
echo "Done"
sleep 3
exit
```

----------


## Pilot6

Finally it is completely solved for all sites. Not only Netflix.
http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipel...our-linux.html

----------


## b6Q8Ats

Ill second that Pilot been running that foe a couple a weeks now, works for Skygo as well.

Roy :Very Happy:

----------


## Abbie_A.

This could be very good news indeed. Does any one know if Pipelight works for Amazon video? I use Linux at work and want to convert my home theater PC at home.

http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipel...our-linux.html
http://fds-team.de/cms/articles/2013...-browsers.html

----------


## SeijiSensei

You can watch Amazon Instant Video in a web browser with Flash after installing the deprecated *hal* and *libhal1* packages.  I don't know whether that will enable it to work with something like XBMC though.

----------


## Nickjpost

> DirectX and Wine
> .net 2.0 Framework and Wine
> 
> If you get things to work, you shall be hailed a hero by Linux users worldwide.  Be sure to promulgate your results far and wide.


I have netflix working using pipelight....a project that will no doubt get my financial thanks!

Reference: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipel...our-linux.html

----------


## andy-muss

I have read this thread with interest as I was looking at using Blinkbox (uses Silverlight) but since decided not to use.

For your information and for those interested whilst I was researching the use of Blinkbox, I found this article : "Pipelight - Silverlight in Linux Got a New Ubuntu PPA."

Go to UbuntuHandbook.org and search "Silverlight" - ("http://ubuntuhandbook.org/?s=silverlight")

Pipelight, is described as a browser plug-in of which allows Silverlight in your Linux browser the PPA of which includes the required Wine packages. The PPA supports Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty, Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy, Ubuntu  13.04 Raring, Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal, Ubuntu 12.04, Linux Mint and their  derivatives.

I dont know if this works but thought you guys may want to take a look.

Regards 

andy.muss

"Too much Glass to break in Windows"

----------


## fwilhelm

Solution to the Silverlight problem is available at http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipel...our-linux.html

----------


## cschroter

Works using instructions at previous post's link.

Noob here, got stumped by the EULA <ok>, TAB -> ENTER to accept.

Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.

----------

